# Should i plant blackberries or grapes in northern wisconsin



## wood1954 (Oct 11, 2011)

where i live the soil is mostly heavy clay and i plan on moving in 5 years. I would like to have my own fruit but if i'm moving so soon does it make sense to start anything? I'm trying to talk myself out of planting anything but if i do what do you think would be the best return over the next few years?


----------



## BobF (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure blackberries will give you more fruit sooner, depending on the size of the planting. Check with your county extension for advice on cultivars that will do best in your specific area.

If it were me, I wouldn't start anything with a 5 year abandonment planned.

I just planted 36 bb plants in 3 rows. I'm expecting no crop next year and a small crop (relatively) in 2013, with increasing harvest each year thereafter. By year 5 I expect the crop to be where I really want it - more than I can use.


----------



## Racer (Oct 12, 2011)

Just to add to things. You shouldn't take a full crop from grape vines until year 4 after planting the vines in your ground. If your going to leave by year 5 you will get 2 harvests and 5 years growing experience if you move after harvest time in year 5.


----------



## wood1954 (Oct 14, 2011)

*planting decisions*

You're right i should stick to less labor intense ways of making wine for the next few years.


----------



## docanddeb (Oct 16, 2011)

See what free fruit you can get. Many people here have rhubarb, cherries, apples, elderberries grow wild, and make some frozen concentrate wines. I have raspberry plants you could get in the spring, but with a 5 yr plan, you would hate to leave them all behind.

Debbie


----------



## Bobp (Oct 17, 2011)

I am assuming you own your place..
Just a thought... but what ever you plant should add astetic and real value to your properties equitable apeal???? Possibly/probably more than the investment?? So it wouldn't be a complete loss, financially, and the experience you gain may help avoid mistakes when you do move forward with a permanent location in the future... 

Where would we be if Ole "Johnny Appleseed" and our fore-fathers only planted for the here and now??


----------



## wood1954 (Oct 17, 2011)

True, I've already found quite a bit of free fruit, or rather it's only going to cost me a few bottles of wine i make from it. Plus there are orchards all over the place in NE wisconsin with cheap fruit. There is also a vineyard in I believe it's Oregon, WI that caters to pick your own winegrapes. I almost made it this year but couldn't see spending $60 on gas to go there. How is raspberry wine?


----------



## BobF (Oct 17, 2011)

Raspberry wine is awesome!


----------



## docanddeb (Oct 18, 2011)

And raspberry Melomel (MEAD) is even better! I just started some more!

Debbie


----------

